# 1993 f150, sagging really bad....



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

new meyers plow, 685 ibs..... i am ordering timbers , and i havent tried the ballest in the back yet....

do you think the timbers will be enough to make it right, or should i look at another solution...

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I am pretty sure those have torsion bars similar to the Chevy's set up. You can crank them up a couple turns, and throw the timbrens in. That should help alot. It wouldnt hurt to toss a few hundred pounds behind the rear wheels to help counter act the plow. Dont get too crazy with loading down an F150, as your braking and handling will be affected.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*ouch !*

the f150 has coil spring's if it's not a real light grt gawr timbrens will be fine ,or your choice of air bag's air lift 80590 ,heaver coil spring's moog cc824 .


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Heavier coils springs and heavy duty shocks will definatly do the job. Or find a way to put leaf springs in the front from an F350wesport


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*i searched for air bags..*



wild bill;437496 said:


> the f150 has coil spring's if it's not a real light grt gawr timbrens will be fine ,or your choice of air bag's air lift 80590 ,heaver coil spring's moog cc824 .


but no luck know where i can get them from ...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

The heavier springs can probably be gotten from Napa or a GOOD auto parts store that carries Moog parts. Air bags, check out the CPW link above, they may have something for you.


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

I run a 93 F150 with a 7 1/2 western I also had a lot of front end drop even with weight in the back. I picked up a new set of medium duty coil springs from Auto Zone for $70, that pretty much leveled me right out. There will always be some front drop but its easy to correct without overloading the truck.


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*thanks....*



mchur01;438100 said:


> I run a 93 F150 with a 7 1/2 western I also had a lot of front end drop even with weight in the back. I picked up a new set of medium duty coil springs from Auto Zone for $70, that pretty much leveled me right out. There will always be some front drop but its easy to correct without overloading the truck.


i have ordered the timbrens, and i think i will do what you did also, just to be sure, that is a good price and the instillation of the coil springs isnt too bad...

Dave


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*air bags*

airliftcompany.com/ try their dealer locater a ton of people sell them


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

_Cargo Coils_(heavy duty) from Advance Auto Parts. Start spraying the hold down nut on the springs with PB Blaster, WD40 etc. Don't get any on the rotors or brake pads. Try to do it daily for a little while before you do the job. The hold downs on the springs will come off a lot easier. You may need a big wrench for the job,I can't remember what size the nuts are.
If it has the rubber seats for the springs make sure they are not all chewed up. Replace them if they are. If you can afford it, replace the shocks with heavy duty Monroes. Look at the back ones too. If they are leaking or look real old I would replace them too.


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*heavy duty springs...*

i think that sounds like good advise, while its all apart, might as well really beef it up....safe then sorry......i really should replace the shocks, too since they will be half off for the new coil springs....

and yes to pb blaster.... stuff is awsome....


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

With the vintage of the truck it's just a good idea to replace stuff so you know it's up to snuff. You can pretty much bet the springs are original equipment.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

f250or 350 2wd coil springs will work (we have them in all our f150 and broncos) but the ride will be a little stiffer.


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*got the timbrens on...*

wow what a difference.... i havent put the plow back on yet, too late... but just the ride hight of the front end really came up....try the plow tomarrow, i think im still going to change the springs and shocks, just because of the age of the parts, thanks for all the help guys....


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Check your u-joints in the front axle too. If one self destructs while plowing your now a 2 wheel drive truck. Plowing with a truck will stress parts to the point of breaking so make sure all the parts are good.


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*fixed, with pics.....*

way better....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52009


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Monroe Air Shocks are a nice addition for the rear of a truck that is tired or needs to haul regularly. Much cheaper than an air bag set up or the firestone air shocks and more than adequate for ballast weight and then some. I think I spent $90 for my last pair.


----------

